# 10.2 install on Intel Raid Volume



## pww (Oct 26, 2015)

26 Oct 2015

I'm trying to install from CD FreeBSD 10.2 onto a partition on an Intel fake-raid volume. Currently, the volume is a RAID5 with 3 drives with Windows 7 installed and the free space is at the at the end of the volume.

The installer comes up and at the partitioning screen, I see the three drives, as well as raid/r0. I select raid/r0 and try to partition the free space, however, the installer responds that the volume is "read only" and cannot make modifications to proceed.

Anybody know the magic to make it writable? Or do I need to make a new Intel RAID volume and use that?

Thanks!


----------

